# Why is my lavatera yellowing?



## Tom (Feb 17, 2016)

Any ideas?


----------



## Pearly (Feb 17, 2016)

Could it be iron deficiency?


----------



## Pearly (Feb 17, 2016)

Or..... some grubs munching on the roots? I'm leaning towards nutrition issue though


----------



## naturalman91 (Feb 17, 2016)

i'm no plant expert but that looks almost like nutrition burn but hey i've been wrong before. everyday. lol


----------



## Tom (Feb 17, 2016)

I planted it in July of 2015 and its literally 10 times the size it was when I planted it. I've used no fertilizers of any kind on it. The area where its planted has fairly fertile soil, if the health of the weeds that grow there every year are any indication. I'm not over, or under watering it.

Maybe it needs some fertilizer?

@Iochroma 
@Yvonne G 

Any tips?


----------



## Prairie Mom (Feb 17, 2016)

Pearly said:


> Could it be iron deficiency?


Looks like it to me.

I've fixed this problem by digging in compost and manure. I'd do it soon and keep it up for a few years.
.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 18, 2016)

Mine yellows once a year. I figured it was a normal annual function - getting rid of the old leaves and making room for the new.


----------



## Pearly (Feb 18, 2016)

Tom said:


> I planted it in July of 2015 and its literally 10 times the size it was when I planted it. I've used no fertilizers of any kind on it. The area where its planted has fairly fertile soil, if the health of the weeds that grow there every year are any indication. I'm not over, or under watering it.
> 
> Maybe it needs some fertilizer?
> 
> ...


I'd wait with feeding until no more freezing if you ever get any. Then yes, well composted manure is always my fertilizer of choice, just spread a ring of it around the base and work it in a little. Yvonne also has good point that has reminded me about what mine used to be like. I haven't had them for several years but do remember in the past leaf yellowing around the time new growth was beginning to come in.


----------



## Tom (Feb 18, 2016)

I'm pretty sure we won't get another freeze this year. I've already started my spring planting.


----------



## Yelloweyed (Feb 18, 2016)

I hope someone knows what causes this because mine do the same thing. If it normal, that's interesting to know as well.


----------



## Pearly (Feb 18, 2016)

Tom said:


> I'm pretty sure we won't get another freeze this year. I've already started my spring planting.


Then I'd just feed it, mulch it give it tlc and see what happens. If she seems sickly still after all that and watering I'd look into the mechanical problem from below. Yellowing foliage is usually cause by underground issues (chemical- nutrition or mechanical-bugs) provided that proper light/water/drainage are already in place.


----------



## RosemaryDW (Feb 24, 2016)

It's normal for mine and it has a few yellow leaves just now, as the spring blooms begin.

We do very little with ours, other than cut it back severely a couple of times a year. Maybe dig in a little bone meal when feeding the rose next to it.


----------

